# Ideen zum Aufbau eines Zaskar



## cbk (4. Juni 2009)

Moin,
ich möchte ein aktuelles Zaskar aufbauen und bin gerade auf der Suche nach Anregungen.

Bisher sehen meine Ideen so aus:

- Gabel: Magura Odur mit 85mm Federweg (hauptsache Stahlfeder mit Öldämpfung, weil es einfach zuverlässig ist)
- Bremse: Magura Julie HP (oder doch noch eine andere)
- Gruppe: Deore XT

Bin für alle Ideen dankbar. In den letzten Jahren habe ich mich niccht mehr so mit der mtb-Technik beschäftigt, weil meine anderen beiden GT-Semmeln (siehe Fotoalbum) einfach zuverlässig laufen.


----------



## muttipullover (4. Juni 2009)

Naja, wie siehts denn mit deinem Budget aus? Vorschlagen kann man ja viel, ob man sich es dann auch leisten kann ist die Frage.
Ich würde eine FOX Vanilla anstatt der Magura-Gabel verbauen, ist auch eine Stahlfedergabel und über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Weiterhin würde ich dir zur neuen XT-Scheibenbremse raten. Wenn XT-Schaltung, dann auch die Bremse. Die funzt mittlerweile auch sehr gut. Vorbau, Lenker und Stütze sind halt Geschmacksache, da mußt du sehen was dir gefällt. Ich finde es gut, wenn man alles von einem Hersteller nimmt oder zumindest Vorbau und Stütze. Das sieht einfach stimmiger aus.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbk (4. Juni 2009)

Moin,
ich bin halt auf die Odur (die gibt es ja mit 85 und 100mm Federweg) gekommen, weil die nich so enorm viel Federweg hat. Für den XC-Betrieb soll die Front dann doch etwas weiter nach unten kommen.

Ich bin halt zu de Rahmen gekommen wie der Vater zum Kinde. Noch letzte Woche hatte ich keinen Gedanken an ein Zaskar. Aber da es meiner alten KTM-Semmel das Rückgrat gebrochen hat (Rahmen gerissen), muß nunmal Ersatz her und da dachte ich mir: "Du hast schon zwei GTs, mach Nägel mit Köpfen, her mit dem dritten GT." 

Also das Ding soll langfristig zuverlässig funktionieren. Nichts ist nerviger als wenn man z.B. jede Saison eine neue (bzw. komplett sanierte) Federgabel braucht, weil die alte Luft verliert. Das Theater hatte ich mit diversen Mag 21 Gabeln schon zur Genüge. Entsprechend dürfen die Teile ruhig etwas teurer sein, wenn sie dafür sehr viel zuverlässiger arbeiten.


----------



## salzbrezel (4. Juni 2009)

Die Odur halte ich für eine gute Wahl. Bei der Bremse würde ich auf jeden Fall zu einer Louise greifen. Ich habe eine XT (180/160), eine XTR (203/160), eine Formula K18 (180/180), eine Louise (180/160), eine Clara (160/160) und hatte eine Julie (180/160). Die Louise ist eine klasse Bremse, den Shimanos fehlt m.M. nach schon etwas Power.


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn XT-Schaltung, dann auch die Bremse.
> ...


Mit welcher Begründung soll beides vom selben Hersteller/selbes Modell sein?


----------



## muttipullover (4. Juni 2009)

Ich hab auch gerade gesehen das es die Vanilla nur noch mit 140mm gibt. Deine Vorurteile gegenüber Luftgabeln sind eigentlich unbegründet. Eine MAG kannst du nicht mit modernen Gabeln vergleichen. Ich bin 3 Jahre eine REBA gefahren, ohne Wartung und Pflege und ohne das geringste Problem.  Zur Bremse: Das kam vielleicht falsch rüber aber in dem Preisbereich ist sicher die XT, im Vergleich zur Julie, die bessere Wahl. 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## cbk (4. Juni 2009)

Wie gesagt,
ich stehe mit den Planungen noch ganz am Anfang. Kommt alles etwas plötzlich. 

Wenn meine KTM-Semmel noch fahrtüchtig wäre, wäre ich nicht zum Zaskar gekommen. Ich weiß, daß es blöd klingt, aber so ist es gelaufen. Ich hab mir vorgestern einfach gedacht: "Jetzt oder nie."

Was die Zuverlässigkeit angeht: Nun, nach zieg Jahren mit diversen MAG 21 Gabeln habe ihc vor Jahren an mein rts-2 eine Rock Shox Duke Gagel montiert. Die Gabel federt auch mit Stahlfeder und Öl... sehr zuverlässig das Ding.


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Juni 2009)

Meine Ausstattung wäre folgend:

Gabel Magura,
Schaltung Sram X9/X0
Bremse Avid

und schon hast Du ein eizigartiges Zaskar aufgebaut


----------



## Deleted 76843 (4. Juni 2009)

Ich hab sowohl ein Bike mit der Julie Bat als auch mit der XT. Und kann dir sagen..nimm die Julie. Mehr Power und vorallem wartungsarm. Dranbauen und für ne weile vergessen.
Besonders in Verbindung mit der Magura Gabel sicher ne gute Wahl. Mit der restlichen Xt Gruppe machste nicht viel falsch. Der XT LRS ist sicher auch eine gute Sache, mit irgendwas um 1650 g vom Gewicht ok und sehr stabil. (Ich persöndlich würde allerdings die Aufkleber entfernen)
Wenn du das Gewicht tief halten willst und auch noch auf Budget schaust, KCNC Stütze, Vorbau und Lenker. Kein Modellbau hält bei mir schon ne Weile auch im Renneinsatz. Sattel an ein Zaskar.. Flyte? So würde ich das Bike aufbauen. Ist irgendwie stimmiger wie wenn das eine Teil von der Marke ist und das andere von der etc. 
Mfg


----------



## cbk (5. Juni 2009)

Was die Federgabel angeht:

Wieviel Federweg bekommt man vertretbar überhaupt in einen Zaskar Rahmen rein?

Mein rts hatte früher eine Mag 21 mit Long Travel Kit und somit 61mm Federweg. Ersetzt habe ich diese durch eine Rock Shox Duke xc mit U-Turn (da kann man den Federweg einstellen). Wenn man die Gabel ganz zusammenschraubt, kommt sie auf 63mm Federweg.

Also 61mm zu 63mm --> Da dürfte es der Geometrie nich zuviel ausmachen.

Aber beim Zaskar fehlen mir da die Erfahrungswerte für was die Geometrie ausgelegt ist. 

Ciao


----------



## SplashingKrusty (5. Juni 2009)

Also ich hatte in meinem 2005er Zaskar(sind im Prinzip wie die aktuellen) erst ne Manitou Black Super Air, dann ne 07 er Marzochi XC600 Retro(Super geile Gabel nur leider etwas zu hoch, fährt jetzt mein Bruder) und jetzt seit 3 Wochen ne 09er Reba Sl 100mm drin. Ich muss sagen, dass mir die Reba bis jetzt (vom Fahrgefühl her) am besten gefällt. Passt auch am besten von der Einbauhöhe.

Mein Vorschlag zum Aufbau:

-Gabel: 09er Reba oder ne Magura Odur (soll gut sein)
-Schaltung: SRAM X.0/X.9 (weil aus Amiland, passt einfach und funzt meiner Meinung besser als Shimano)
- Bremse: Avid Elixir (Hab selber ne Juicy 5 drin, die is super, die Elixir soll aber noch besser sein)

Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbk (8. Juni 2009)

Moin,
der Rahmen ist heute angekommen. Inzw. habe ich meine Planung auch mal etwas komplettiert.

Wichtig ist mir eine XC-Semmel aufzubauen, die mindestens 10 Jahre durchhält, besser 15 oder 20... Zuverlässigkeit zählt also.

Also die Ideen bisher:

- Rahmen: 2007er Zaskar (aus dieser limitierten Serie)
- Gabel: Magura Odur 85mm Federweg
- Schaltung: komplett Shimano Deore xt
- Bremse: Magura Julie HP (vorne 203mm, hinten 160mm)
- Naben: Deore xt
- Felgen: Mavic xm 719
- Steuersatz: Chris King Steelset (Paßt das Ding in den Rahmen?)
- Vorbau:  WCS 4-axis
- Lenker: Ritchey WCS Riser Mountain 35mm schwarz
- Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS Post
- Sattel: Selle Italia Flite (habe ich noch hier liegen)
- Reifen: Panaracer Smoke / Dart (hinten / vorne)
- Pedale: NC-17 Trekking Pro Plattformpedal

Hab ich da etwas Wesentliches vergessen? Sollte ich bei einigen Komponenten nochmal ernsthaft über Konkurrenzprodukte nachdenken?
Den Rahmen wollte ich vor dem Aufbau mit Klarlack überlackieren lassen, damit die Decals nicht abblättern können. Sinnvoll?

Wie gesagt, mein letztes MTB habe ich vor 15 Jahren aufgebaut. In der Zeit hat sich verdammt viel geändert. 
Wie gesagt, ich will eine haltbare Basis haben. Also so Kleinteile wie Pedale oder so dürfen ruhig kaputt gehen, aber die wesentlichen Sachen sollen halten.


----------



## cbk (18. Juni 2009)

*Update:*

So, die ersten Teile sind bestellt:

- Rahmen: 2007er Zaskar (aus dieser limitierten Serie) *schon da*
- Gabel: Magura Odur 100mm Federweg, matt-schwarz
- Steuersatz: Acros ai-24r1
- Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 4-axis in matt-schwarz mit Klemmung Alu-poliert *schon da*
- Lenker: Ritchey WCS Riser Mountain 35mm matt-schwarz *schon da*
- Sattel: Selle Italia Flite (aus meinen alten Beständen) *schon da*


----------



## DeepStar23 (18. Juni 2009)

Also ich würde die Bremsenwahl noch einmal überdenken.. 
Die Magura ist zwar günstig,aber ob die Bremse auch die gewünschte Zeit hält bezweifel ich.. 
Und auch die Scheibengröße. Bei ner XC-Feile reicht 180/160er Scheibengröße. Wenn Du vor hast mal die Alpen aufzusuchen,dann vieleicht 180/180,aber keene 200er Scheibe an nem XC-Rad..  
Wenn Du schon mit XT schaltest, dann kannste auch mit XT Bremsen..

Und die Reifen würde ich etwas moderner wählen..  
Racing Ralph DD oder so..  Der ist dann net so pannenanfällig..


----------



## muttipullover (18. Juni 2009)

Wenn du nicht gerade 100kg wiegst, würde ich auch leichtere Felgen nehmen.
http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...rlock-DT-Swiss-XR-42d-Laufradsatz::21264.html
http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...rlock-DT-Swiss-XR-42d-Laufradsatz::20848.html
Der Letztere ist ja wohl vom Preis her unschlagbar.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## cbk (20. Juni 2009)

*Update:*

_
vom letzten Mal:
- Rahmen: 2007er Zaskar (aus dieser limitierten Serie) *schon da*
- Gabel: Magura Odur 100mm Federweg, matt-schwarz
- Steuersatz: Acros ai-24r1
- Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 4-axis in matt-schwarz mit Klemmung Alu-poliert *schon da*
- Lenker: Ritchey WCS Riser Mountain 35mm matt-schwarz *schon da*
- Sattel: Selle Italia Flite (aus meinen alten Beständen) *schon da* _

dazu:
- Kurbel: Shimano Deore xt (FC-M770) samt Innenlager
- Umwerfer: Shimano Deore xt (FD-M770)
- Schaltwerk: Deore xt (FD-M772 SGS Shadow)
- Schalthebel: Deore xt (SL-M770)
- Kassette: 9fach 11-32 Zähne (11-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-32) - (CS-M770)

Was die Bremse angeht, habe ich mir mal eine Magura Martha angesehen... da muß ich wohl echt noch überlegen.


----------



## DeepStar23 (20. Juni 2009)

Du solltest erst Bremsen aussuchen, dann die Laufräder.. Wegen der Aufnahme.. 
Bei Magura brauchst Du dann ne 6 Lochaufnahme..
Und bei Shimano ne Centerlockaufnahme.
Würde da keine Experimente machen mit Centerlock-Adaptern oder anderen Scheiben.  

Die Martha´s sind auf jeden Fall ne bessere Wahl als die Julie.
Auch wenn die nen großes Loch in den Geldbeutel brennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (21. Juni 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Würde da keine Experimente machen mit Centerlock-Adaptern oder anderen Scheiben.



 why?? das funkt. problemlos


----------



## DeepStar23 (21. Juni 2009)

weils unnötigt ist wenn man ein Rad komplett neu aufbaut.. 
und Mehrkosten verursacht...


----------



## divergent! (21. Juni 2009)

und weil centerlock auch unnötig mehr wiegt!


----------



## cbk (22. Juni 2009)

So,
ich ich bin noch über GT-Griffe gestolpert und habe sie erstmal bestellt. Mal sehen, wie die sich "in natura" machen.

Leider gibt es die nur noch in rot. :/
--> http://www.mega-bikes.de/kult-griffgummi-lenker-griffe-cruiser-p-20.html

Ob die wohl zum "rote Socken Design" der Magura Odur Federgabel passen?
--> http://www.intercycle.com/commerce-portal/image/news/product_news/2008/Magura/Odur85CD_2008_gr.jpg

Anonsten: Bekommt man irgendwo noch gelbe oder schwarze GT-Griffe? Gelbe würden dann ja zu den Decals passen. Evtl. komme ich auch noch an eine Odur in altem Design heran (Magura sagt, daß sich nur das Design geändert hat, die Technik ist identisch), die würde mit ihrem matt-schwarz und gelb wohl besser zu den GT Decals passen? Mein Lenker und Vorbau sind ja auch matt-schwarz.
--> http://www.bikemagic.com/news/images/magura07_odur_hi.jpg


----------



## cbk (22. Juni 2009)

*Welchen Durchmesser muß die Sattelstütze für ein 2007er aniversary Zaskar haben?*

Habe leider gerade keine Schieblehre zur Hand.

27,2mm?


----------



## divergent! (22. Juni 2009)

miss mlalieber richtig nach.

also das hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/RAR-GT-ZASKAR-20...66:2|39:1|72:1229|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

hat 31.6


----------



## cbk (22. Juni 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> miss mlalieber richtig nach.



Dann such ich noch mal intensiv nach der Schieblehre. Ich habe jetzt einfach mal ganz grob geschätzt, weil ich weiß, daß es da auf jeden 1/10mm ankommt und von daher normale Messungen eh sinnlos sind.


----------



## cbk (23. Juni 2009)

*Update:*


vom letzten Mal:
_- Rahmen: 2007er Zaskar (aus dieser limitierten Serie) *schon da*
- Gabel: Magura Odur 100mm Federweg, matt-schwarz
- Steuersatz: Acros ai-24r1
- Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 4-axis in matt-schwarz mit Klemmung Alu-poliert *schon da*
- Lenker: Ritchey WCS Riser Mountain 35mm matt-schwarz *schon da*
- Sattel: Selle Italia Flite (aus meinen alten Beständen) *schon da* 
- Kurbel: Shimano Deore xt (FC-M770) samt Innenlager
- Umwerfer: Shimano Deore xt (FD-M770)
- Schaltwerk: Deore xt (FD-M772 SGS Shadow)
- Schalthebel: Deore xt (SL-M770)
- Kassette: 9fach 11-32 Zähne (11-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-32) - (CS-M770)_

neu dazu:
- Laufradsatz: Easton XC Two Disc (Modelljahr 2008)
- Griffe: GT Bicycles rot (hatten leider keine gelben mehr)

Was meint ihr, sind 249,-  für den Laufradsatz ok?
Hab jetzt Lenker, Vorbau, Gabeltauchrohre und Felgen in matt-schwarz anodisiert. Sollte doch optisch was hermachen?


----------



## muttipullover (23. Juni 2009)

Die sind doch unnötig schwer. Hast du dir den XT-LRS von Actionsports mal angeschaut?
Gruß Steffen


----------



## epic2006 (26. Juni 2009)

Servus,
teils gute ideen, aber hast du schon mal über ne Avid Disk nachgedacht? Ich fahr seit 3 Jahren ne Jucy7, 180/160 bei 70kg Fahrergewicht. Mit der Disk hatte ich noch nie Probleme und leicht ist sie auch noch. Auch die Handkräfte beim Bremsen sind meiner Meinung nach geringer als bei Maguras. Von Shimano Brakes würde ich aus eigener Erfahrung abraten, schwache Bremsleistung, hohe Handkräfte und Centerlock ist entweder auf ewig fest oder macht sich u.U. selbstständig und die Optik find ich persönlich bei ner 6-Loch Aufnahme besser.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

